# USB WiFi Adapter Has Code 45 Error After Hibernation



## alexis7790 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a TP-Link Archer T1U Wireless USB Adapter (AC450). I went away for Thanksgiving, and while in transit I put my computer in the hibernation state. When I got home yesterday and restarted my computer, my wifi adapter was dead: there are no flashing lights on it like normal, the 5ghz network option is gone, and my computer does not show the adapter under "devices." 

I have tried all of my usb ports, and the device does not work in any of them. 

How can I get my wifi adapter working again? In device management, the adapter shows up only under "hidden devices." It says that "Currently this hardware device is not connected to the computer (Code 45). It does give a port location, Port_#0006.Hub_#0001. 

The driver is up to date. I had this same problem with another adapter that I ended up returning: I just yesterday realized that that driver broke after a long weekend when my computer was again in hibernation mode temporarily. 

Any assistance in awakening my wifi adapter will be much appreciated!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,click Start, search and type:- cmd , right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-

set devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices=1 (press enter)

Next:-
Type the following command:- 

start devmgmt.msc (press enter) device manager will open

Under "view" select "show hidden devices", expand +universal serial bus controllers, devices that show with a faded Icon are currently not installed if you select their properties it will show the code 45 error, these can be uninstalled make sure your dongle is not connected while you do this (you can safely uninstall all faded icons present). next plug in the errant dongle and restart your computer (you must restart not shutdown) see if the device is recognized now, let us know how you get on.


----------



## alexis7790 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately the device is still not doing anything, and my computer does not recognize it. 

I just tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software for the device, but that isn't possible now that the computer doesn't see the device and it won't react in any way.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, can you check the device in another computer?


----------



## alexis7790 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like it's not responding in another computer either. I guess somehow it got fried when the computer turned back on.


----------

